# North Carolina Meet



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone...I would like to open up my house and collection to anyone who wants to come. I apologize I havent been as active with yall in the southet ast but large frog purchases have been driving me up north more and my parents live in DC now. I know we have a meeting in VA coming up soon so I was looking to have this meet in June or July...whats a good date for everybody? You can also find more info about the meet below

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html


----------

